# Are these Polish chickens?



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

These 2 came in the last chicken order, never had any like this before.
Are they Polish chickens? What are they like?
The B&W one is very nervous, acts like my white leghorns.
The darker one is much calmer but very nosy.
They are also smaller than the rest of the chicks from that order.
I have seen pictures of pouffy head chickens with their topfeathers tied up, am I going to have to do that?
I was supposed to get all pullets but the saddle area on the darker one looks a bit suspicious and it has thicker legs.
Does it look like a roo to you?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have a golden laced polish and a mottled houdan (love them!) they are one of the few breeds with extra toes. 
No you won’t have to tie their feathers up. But because of that puff they do not see things coming at them from above. Hawks can easily pick them off. 
I’m not sure on the boys, I’m thinking maybe but those and silkies can be hard for me to tell the sex until a bit older.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm gonna be counting toes tomorrow....
Never heard of a Houdan but Louisiana has Who-dats!
It's a joking nickname for Saints football fans.
Thanks!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How old are they? Nothing is screaming boy on either of them. I agree on the breeds. If you are worried about the crests restricting vision you can trim them back so they can see better. I've never had breeds with full crests before but I imagine you would want to wait to trim until the blood vessels retreat from the feathers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you look at your last picture you can see the extra back toe. They are pretty easy to you in your flock since most hatcheries have them and can ship.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I absolutely never noticed the toes. When I am raising them I mostly look at faces and butts, I guess I need to look at the rest more!
Are they good layers? looks awfully scrawny-bodied to be a meat breed.

I looked them up and the hatchery pages say 150 small to medium eggs/year and it's sposed to be a combination meat & egg breed.
French-speaking native, too...

Should be a fun one to watch grow up!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've never had either breed but I don't think they are really good for anything except lawn ornaments. They're small birds and I don't think either breed lays well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. I got a few in my surprise boxes but I think because I wanted them so badly I jinxed them and don’t have a single one :/


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

They were so much smaller than the others I kept them up in the brooder 10 days longer than the rest.


----------

